# Nymph()maniac 2: Erster Trailer zu Teil 2 des Skandalfilms



## OnlineRedaktion (7. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nymph()maniac 2: Erster Trailer zu Teil 2 des Skandalfilms* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nymph()maniac 2: Erster Trailer zu Teil 2 des Skandalfilms


----------



## PcJuenger (7. März 2014)

Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich nach dem Trailer das Gefühl habe, dass es sich grundsätzlich um einen teuer produzierten Porno mit Rahmenhandlung handelt.
Hätte man keinen guten Film OHNE explizite Szenen drehen können? 
Und müssen diese dann auch noch in einem jederzeit verfügbaren Trailer zum Film, der in dieser expliziten Form gar nicht in Deutschland gezeigt wird? Denkt da jemand auch mal daran, dass hier drauf auch Jüngere zugreifen können?

Oder anders gesagt: Muss dieser Trailer wirklich hier zugänglich sein?


----------



## Enisra (7. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Hätte man keinen guten Film OHNE explizite Szenen drehen können?


 
relativ gesehen gibts auch eine Fassung ohne die Szene
Aber wenn man so Szenen nicht drin hätte, dann gäb´s auch nicht so ne schöne Gratis-PR


----------



## PcJuenger (7. März 2014)

Würdigt in meinen Augen den ganzen Film herab. Es ist durchaus berechtigt, auch im Film krankhafte Sexsucht zu behandeln, aber das geht auch deutlich stilvoller.

Ich fand ja, dass das bisschen Handlung, dass es in dem Film gibt, gar nicht mal so schlecht aussah, es wirkte wie ein gutes Drama und sah durchaus spannend aus. Aber im Vergleich zu den Sexszenen gab es ja kaum Handlung. Und das ist grundsätzlich schade, da die Geschichte für mich dadurch sehr aufgesetzt wirkt. Ein billiger Vorwand um Hardcoreszenen kinotauglich zu machen.


----------



## Cicero (8. März 2014)

Das ist der Trailer zum ersten Teil...


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ich muss ja sagen, dass ich nach dem Trailer das Gefühl habe, dass es sich grundsätzlich um einen teuer produzierten Porno mit Rahmenhandlung handelt.
> Hätte man keinen guten Film OHNE explizite Szenen drehen können?


Kommt ganz darauf an, wie wichtig diese Szenen für die Handlung sind. Zum Beispiel ein _Basic Instinct _wäre ohne die (übrigens genauestens choreographierten) Sex Szenen ein ganz anderer Film.

Und auch ein _Eat the Rich_ kommt natürlich nicht ohne eine Szene aus, in der ein Bein durch einen Fleischwolf gedreht wird - aber deshalb ist das noch lange kein Splatterfilm.



> Denkt da jemand auch mal daran, dass hier drauf auch Jüngere zugreifen können?
> 
> Oder anders gesagt: Muss dieser Trailer wirklich hier zugänglich sein?


 Das ist allerdings eine berechtigte Frage.


----------



## PcJuenger (8. März 2014)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass die Szenen in solchem Film keine Berechtigung haben, nur _müssen_ sie doch nicht zwingend so explizit sein. Sex gibt es in Filmen ja genug, nur müssen sie doch nicht in allen Details wie im Porno gezeigt werden. Da hätten es doch auch Softszenen getan, ohne der Handlung einen Abbruch zu tun.


----------



## Enisra (8. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass die Szenen in solchem Film keine Berechtigung haben, nur _müssen_ sie doch nicht zwingend so explizit sein. Sex gibt es in Filmen ja genug, nur müssen sie doch nicht in allen Details wie im Porno gezeigt werden. Da hätten es doch auch Softszenen getan, ohne der Handlung einen Abbruch zu tun.


 
naja
nein

Das kommt drauf an, in den meisten Film ist Sex so gut integriert wie Handlung in Pornos: Aufgesetzt und wirkt eigentlich deplaziert und ist nur da drin damit man halt ne Sexszene hat
Wenn der Plot sich aber nun explizit darum dreht, so wie hier, dann schaut das nun wieder anderst aus, besonders wenn das ein Lars von Trier Film ist


----------



## Onlinestate (8. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass die Szenen in solchem Film keine Berechtigung haben, nur _müssen_ sie doch nicht zwingend so explizit sein. Sex gibt es in Filmen ja genug, nur müssen sie doch nicht in allen Details wie im Porno gezeigt werden. Da hätten es doch auch Softszenen getan, ohne der Handlung einen Abbruch zu tun.


 Dir ist schon klar, dass der Film provozieren soll? Natürlich würde es auch anders gehen, aber der Lars von Trier will doch schocken.
Der Film wurde von den Kritikern hoch gelobt und die Schauspieler haben sich um die Rollen gerissen. Dass ein Film dermaßen explizit ist, macht ihn nicht schlechter. Wenn das beim Publikum Unbehagen und Unwohlsein auslöst, dann ist das gut. Denn genau darum geht es. Das ist kein Popcorn Kino.


----------



## Lukecheater (8. März 2014)

Onlinestate schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass der Film provozieren soll? Natürlich würde es auch anders gehen, aber der Lars von Trier will doch schocken.
> Der Film wurde von den Kritikern hoch gelobt und die Schauspieler haben sich um die Rollen gerissen. Dass ein Film dermaßen explizit ist, macht ihn nicht schlechter. Wenn das beim Publikum Unbehagen und Unwohlsein auslöst, dann ist das gut. Denn genau darum geht es. Das ist kein Popcorn Kino.


 
Typischer Lars von Trier Film halt. Die einen handeln es als ein Kunstwerk, die anderen sind schockiert und angeekelt.


----------



## Worrel (8. März 2014)

PcJuenger schrieb:


> Sex gibt es in Filmen ja genug, nur müssen sie doch nicht in allen Details wie im Porno gezeigt werden.


Jetzt könnte man ja mal ganz doof fragen: "Warum eigentlich nicht?". Wenn der Film dann mit einer entsprechenden Altersfreigabe gekennzeichnet ist, sollte das doch kein Problem darstellen.

Natürlich sollte die entsprechende Szene dann auch sinnvoll in die Handlung passen und nicht nur eine Erklärung zur Herkunft getrockneter Getreidehalme verdrängen, sonst sind wir wieder beim Porno angekommen.


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2014)

Wie bereits gesagt ein typischer Lars von Trier Streifen. Provokant, aber für sich gesehen sicher wieder außergewöhnlich. Wie Anti-Christ oder Melancholia. Und Sex ist ja wohl das natürlichste auf der Welt.


----------

